# Havoc 9 months



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He is one handsome boy!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Here's my critique........:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would critique but:

1) I have no idea what I'm doing
2) My keyboard is too full of drool!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

WOWZERS!!!! I'm in mad love! :wub::wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> I would critique but:
> 
> 1) I have no idea what I'm doing
> 2) *My keyboard is too full of drool!*


:rofl:


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male with excellent rich color and pigment. High withers going into a pretty nice topline though his croup is a bit short and steep. Very good front angulation though his upper arm needs to be longer. Good angulation in rear. Very good bone and feet. It may be how he is stacked, but he looks to be a bit cow hocked (rear).


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Wowza, he's one handsome guy!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Masculine young male with excellent rich color and pigment. High withers going into a pretty nice topline though his croup is a bit short and steep. Very good front angulation though his upper arm needs to be longer. Good angulation in rear. Very good bone and feet. It may be how he is stacked, but he looks to be a bit cow hocked (rear).


Thank you very much. The short and steep croup irritates me a little bit but I'll take it for the nice front he has. 
The cow hock look is from my stack job 
although he does stand awkwardly at times during his growth stages. Silly puppy legs. 








This dog is a pain in the rear (literally) to stack. I am used to stacking dogs with longer rear legs and more rear angulation. so I am still trying to figure out just where his rear legs need to go to look his best. 

He stands at 25 1/2 Inches at the withers and weighs 66lbs 
Here is a gaiting shot about 2 weeks ago of him








The sun was setting but I thought it made a cool effect on his legs and shows his movement. I love this dogs movement!

He earned his VP2 under judge Johannes Grewe at 4 months at the O.G. Indianapolis Schutzhund and Polizei show. 

















thank you for the wonderful comments!


----------

